# 1% Battery on CM4DX - GB



## TallyHo (Aug 29, 2011)

Does this no longer work or does my theme just need to be updated for the new Kernel?

Right now all I get is 10% increments.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

no, as of last time I checked the charge_counter was feeding back random strings as it was with the original cm4dx before the fix or 'hack' was found/made. Unfortunently, the same solution doesn't work on cm4dx gb. Rev is looking into it tho.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 29, 2011)

blackadept said:


> no, as of last time I checked the charge_counter was feeding back random strings as it was with the original cm4dx before the fix or 'hack' was found/made. Unfortunently, the same solution doesn't work on cm4dx gb. Rev is looking into it tho.


Nice!! Thanks for the update.

Just wanted to make sure it wasn't something I did, lol.

Got to love beta testing 

Worth it tho IMO........love the speed of this ROM.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Yup .... rev/cvpcs/framework/ rest of the peeps working on it are aces. Should check out jakebitemods as well. I have been running it since he released and have to add him to the aces list there.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 29, 2011)

I saw his mods and installed it as well. Good stuff


----------

